# Snow plow for stand on mower



## Jmbllc (2 mo ago)

Hi! My name is Jacob and I am 15 years old. I have had a snowblowing business for years now and want to move to snowplowing instead of snowblowing due to the quickness that plowing gives you. I am looking for a rather inexpensive plow that has electric lift for my Hustler Surfer Pro. I saw the SnowMate plow with electric lift for $1599.99 but it said they were back ordered so I’d be getting it in January, which would be fine. I go to my dad for a lot of advice and I showed him this one and he was saying that that was too expensive. He wants to fab a blade so that it can attach onto my stand on and has electric lift. I think that I should go with something that was made by a company instead of trying to make our own. The snow mate is also the cheapest blade that has what I want. What do you think I should do? I included a picture of my mower .


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

I don't see why not. Metal and a welder. 
However, what happens when you break your main money maker?


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Jmbllc said:


> Hi! My name is Jacob and I am 15 years old. I have had a snowblowing business for years now and want to move to snowplowing instead of snowblowing due to the quickness that plowing gives you. I am looking for a rather inexpensive plow that has electric lift for my Hustler Surfer Pro. I saw the SnowMate plow with electric lift for $1599.99 but it said they were back ordered so I’d be getting it in January, which would be fine. I go to my dad for a lot of advice and I showed him this one and he was saying that that was too expensive. He wants to fab a blade so that it can attach onto my stand on and has electric lift. I think that I should go with something that was made by a company instead of trying to make our own. The snow mate is also the cheapest blade that has what I want. What do you think I should do? I included a picture of my mower .
> View attachment 258715


Hey Jacob welcome to the site  

I'm with you're dad on this, $1,600.00 is pretty spendy when you can get a used ATV plow for $150-300 to be used as a donor and a small ATV winch to use as a lift for $100-400 depending on brand.
Using a mower does have some draws backs, exposure to salt is probably the biggest one and mowers with casters in the front tend to get pushed by the snow plow when windrowing heavier / deeper snow. The push from the plow can be reduced by adjusting the amount of power on the opposing drive wheel from the windrow but it'll still get pushed.


----------



## Jmbllc (2 mo ago)

dieselss said:


> I don't see why not. Metal and a welder.
> However, what happens when you break your main money maker?


Well, the mower broke down just today while I was on my way to a fall clean up.


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Jmbllc said:


> Well, the mower broke down just today while I was on my way to a fall clean up.


Silly question - how do you transport this at 15?


----------



## Jmbllc (2 mo ago)

cwren2472 said:


> Silly question - how do you transport this at 15?


----------



## Jmbllc (2 mo ago)

Jmbllc said:


> View attachment 258722
> 
> View attachment 258721


I just drive it around the neighborhood


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Jmbllc said:


> I just drive it around the neighborhood


Gotcha. I had a feeling that's what you were going to say. While that might be ok in 75 degree sunny days, I don't know how feasible that will be with snow everywhere.

It'll be considerably more money but an ATV with a plow might be better suited if you are serious and have to travel more than next door. And hell, even next door might be a stretch unless your city streets are cleaned a lot better than mine are.

Cute trailer btw


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Jmbllc said:


> I just drive it around the neighborhood


Good for you! Nothing makes me happier to see a young person doing something other than playing on their Nintendos. 

I know nothing about mowers so I can't be much help to you there. I think your dad is on the right track here.


----------



## DavCut (Jan 30, 2009)

Nice setup @Jmbllc! 
You might take a look at Craigslist or Facebook Marketplace for a used garden tractor with a plow. Weighted and chained up they do very well in most storms and decent ones (at least around here) can be purchased for $500 to $1,000. Keep your snowblower around for the major blizzards so you have options.


----------



## Jmbllc (2 mo ago)

Philbilly2 said:


> Good for you! Nothing makes me happier to see a young person doing something other than playing on their Nintendos.
> 
> I know nothing about mowers so I can't be much help to you there. I think your dad is on the right track here.


I have always loved being outdoors and mowing. I grew up without video games.


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

@Jmbllc , 
Where are you located? There's probably guys who'd hire you as a sidewalk sub...
I haven't seen him post for awhile, but there was another young guy who started out like you and is running a very successful business now.


----------



## Jmbllc (2 mo ago)

EWSplow said:


> @Jmbllc ,
> Where are you located? There's probably guys who'd hire you as a sidewalk sub...
> I haven't seen him post for awhile, but there was another young guy who started out like you and is running a very successful business now.


Lincoln, Nebraska


----------



## TJS (Oct 22, 2003)

There are many vids on youtube where people are converting zero turn and that style mower posted by the OP to plows. Only a few have identified that these are not designed to put more stress on the hyd motors and such for pushing snow. I just picked up an older 20 hp gravely ride on with 48" blower/snow cannon and 60" grass cutting deck for 650.00 for my kids Christmas present. I also have a gravely walk behind with a plow, older that most on this board. Starts with second pull. You better have some balls behind the pull strap though.....


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

TJS said:


> There are many vids on youtube where people are converting zero turn and that style mower posted by the OP to plows. Only a few have identified that these are not designed to put more stress on the hyd motors and such for pushing snow. I just picked up an older 20 hp gravely ride on with 48" blower/snow cannon and 60" grass cutting deck for 650.00 for my kids Christmas present. I also have a gravely walk behind with a plow, older that most on this board. Starts with second pull. You better have some balls behind the pull strap though.....


Those old gravelys remind me of my old leaf vac that was pull start


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

TJS said:


> There are many vids on youtube where people are converting zero turn and that style mower posted by the OP to plows. Only a few have identified that these are not designed to put more stress on the hyd motors and such for pushing snow. I just picked up an older 20 hp gravely ride on with 48" blower/snow cannon and 60" grass cutting deck for 650.00 for my kids Christmas present. I also have a gravely walk behind with a plow, older that most on this board. Starts with second pull. You better have some balls behind the pull strap though.....


I have a '68 L series Gravely with a 10hp Kohler my dad bought new. That thing was a handful for a kid......
Now I use it mainly for tilling and mowing ditches.


----------



## jonniesmooth (Dec 5, 2008)

I've scoffed at the Snowmate for awhile.
Now I'm leaning toward getting one as a back up unit.
So allow me to introduce myself. I'm Jon, and I'm the guy who isn't afraid to attempt to build stuff on my own,that I don't have the skills for AND post pictures of it here.
I don't think it's worth your (or my) time to build this yourself.
The blade is $999, the upfit for the lift /angle is $600.
You could do a simple winch to lift to start.
BUT,
Big BUT,
I don't think your machine is big enough to handle winter use. It seems to be a smaller wheel machine to me.
Plusses for me to be considering this:
It will fit on a 5x10 single axle trailer
I already have the Grandstand 
It's a back up unit, not going to be used every day.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Jmbllc said:


> Lincoln, Nebraska


Lincoln is a pretty nice around the Hay Market area. I end up going there in the spring after a job fair at South East Community College in Milford.


----------



## jonniesmooth (Dec 5, 2008)

BUFF said:


> Lincoln is a pretty nice around the Hay Market area. I end up going there in the spring after a job fair at South East Community College in Milford.


I've been to Lincoln on a motorcycle road rally.
I was supposed to get a picture of Mean Gene Okerland's burger joint, but it wasn't there anymore. It was a McD's now ( then?)


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

How much snow do you get on average? 

It would likely work for lighter snowfalls but I think your mower is going to be too light to get into heavier snowfalls/drifts. 

As the others have said, good for you for having the ambition to get out and work.


----------



## Jmbllc (2 mo ago)

Mark Oomkes said:


> How much snow do you get on average?
> 
> It would likely work for lighter snowfalls but I think your mower is going to be too light to get into heavier snowfalls/drifts.
> 
> As the others have said, good for you for having the ambition to get out and work.


It was my first year in business and I got 14 inches. Last year I bought a brand new toro snowblower and only used it 3 times. We usually get light snow falls about 1.5—2” per fall.


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

Jmbllc said:


> It was my first year in business and I got 14 inches. Last year I bought a brand new toro snowblower and only used it 3 times. We usually get light snow falls about 1.5—2” per fall.


If you can get something fabricated to work for a reasonable price, its worth a shot. You should be able to push light snow.


----------



## Jmbllc (2 mo ago)

EWSplow said:


> If you can get something fabricated to work for a reasonable price, its worth a shot. You should be able to push light snow.


Do I reach out to a welding shop or something?


----------



## J-Mech (4 mo ago)

Just go buy a garden tractor with a blade. Older (1990’s and back) Cub Cadets work well. I still use them for sidewalks and small areas. You can typically pick them up running for less than $1000. At least in my area.


----------



## jonniesmooth (Dec 5, 2008)

Have you invested in some high quality shovels?
You are realizing that the blower is slow.
We call them slowblowers, for a reason.
The reality is for 2-3" snow falls. You will be faster with a 48" snowplow _shovel, _with a 24" for the small walks to the doors.
throw a 36" in the mix and you've got the whole arsenal.
I'm a 51 yo fat guy and still knock out double drives 40' long in about 6 minutes with less then 3" of snow.
There is a " cool" factor with equipment, and I really like my heated tractor cab and radio.
But, that doesn't change reality. 
You've got time, take it slow. What is your plan if you brake the mower in the winter?
What are you going to use for a mower in the spring?


----------



## Unique Landscaping (Dec 17, 2020)

Jmbllc said:


> View attachment 258722
> 
> View attachment 258721


If we had more people like this the future would be awful bright. This guys going to be successful at whatever he does.

I’m with a few others here, I wouldn’t put my main mower on snowplowing for the wear and tear, the salt, getting into tight spots, can’t back drag, can’t pile snow to high and you’ll still have to do the steps by hand.
I don’t think the mower will be as good as you think it will but maybe look into a good cordless snowblower, their quiet, light, have a ton of power and easy to transport.

If you are set on something with a plow, like someone else here said, I think you’ll have a lot more success with an ATV.

Good luck and hope it’s some minor repair on the mower.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

jonniesmooth said:


> Have you invested in some high quality shovels?
> You are realizing that the blower is slow.
> We call them slowblowers, for a reason.
> The reality is for 2-3" snow falls. You will be faster with a 48" snowplow _shovel, _with a 24" for the small walks to the doors.
> ...


I agree low snow amounts a Snowplow shovel clear's your typical in town driveway pretty quick and use the blower for deeper snows. 
If I recall correctly a far amount of their storms start out as rain/sleet and turns to snow. A 48" wide shovel may be a little much for a younger person to handle when there's a layer of slush under the snow and would suggest the 36".


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Jmbllc said:


> Do I reach out to a welding shop or something?


You have any family or buddy's that can help with fab work and teach you at the same time?


----------



## jonniesmooth (Dec 5, 2008)

Quick search of Lincoln Ne Craigslist 








Snow blade 48" for riding mow- lawn tractorer - tools - by owner -...


48" snow blade for riding mower- lawn tractor first $125 call



omaha.craigslist.org













48" snow blade for 4 wheeler - atvs, utvs, snowmobiles - by owner -...


A little rusted but works good with your current 4 wheeler with a winch. Enjoy scooping your driveway and your neighbors sidewalks!



omaha.craigslist.org













John Deere 155c Lawn tractor with 48" mower, snow blade, weights and...


John Deere 155c Lawn tractor with 48" mower, snow blade, weights and snow chains. New transmission unit 3 years old. Few hours since hiring lawn service thereafter. New oil filter and change last...



omaha.craigslist.org


----------



## Jmbllc (2 mo ago)

[/QUOTE]


BUFF said:


> You have any family or buddy's that can help with fab work and teach you at the same time?


My grandpa has a farm and he knows how to weld.


----------



## Jmbllc (2 mo ago)

Unique Landscaping said:


> If we had more people like this the future would be awful bright. This guys going to be successful at whatever he does.
> 
> I’m with a few others here, I wouldn’t put my main mower on snowplowing for the wear and tear, the salt, getting into tight spots, can’t back drag, can’t pile snow to high and you’ll still have to do the steps by hand.
> I don’t think the mower will be as good as you think it will but maybe look into a good cordless snowblower, their quiet, light, have a ton of power and easy to transport.
> ...


thanks for the advic. Also the problem was a simple spring so easy repair.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

My grandpa has a farm and he knows how to weld.
[/QUOTE]
Well there you go, talk to him about it.


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

find yourself a nice 10hp or more snow blower and keep your summer stuff in the barn, or find a snow unit like gravely that has blower/plow options


----------



## Jmbllc (2 mo ago)

Thanks everyone for all the advice. I think I will try to make one.


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

Jmbllc said:


> Thanks everyone for all the advice. I think I will try to make one.


Don't spend a lot of dough and don't ruin your mower. 
It sounds like you've got a pretty good 3 season business. Don't blow what you make in the summer on winter business that may, or may not make you money.


----------



## littlemanlawnservice (2 mo ago)

We're toying with the same idea as you. And we're also just down the road from you in Beatrice.


----------



## rippinryno (Nov 14, 2019)

cwren2472 said:


> Cute trailer btw


nice dig, what's the point?


TJS said:


> There are many vids on youtube where people are converting zero turn and that style mower posted by the OP to plows. Only a few have identified that these are not designed to put more stress on the hyd motors and such for pushing snow. I just picked up an older 20 hp gravely ride on with 48" blower/snow cannon and 60" grass cutting deck for 650.00 for my kids Christmas present. I also have a gravely walk behind with a plow, older that most on this board. Starts with second pull. You better have some balls behind the pull strap though.....


On the hustler surfer I'd be skeptical especially a new one that is used in the warm season for work. They are light duty mowers. 

Plows and blower attachments are harder on EVERYTHING they get mounted on. Who's to say they're that much worse on a stander mower than they are on a garden tractor, atv, or a truck for that matter.

I've got a 32" stander that is a literal tank. Fixed deck heavy metal, separate wheel motors and pumps, etc. I've been highly considering somehow getting a plow on it as a sidewalk machine. Not only would it out perform the garden tractor, but it will do it easy, more efficiently and most of all faster! Right now it's up the snowblower and the 3ft shovel but I'm leaning more and more towards putting my old stander to work instead. The big issue would be whether or not i can fit chains on the stander because there is very little clearance between the tires and the fenders.


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

rippinryno said:


> nice dig, what's the point?


It wasn't a dig. I was being serious. 

Don't you have some fighting to do with @Fourteen Contracting Inc. or something?


----------



## rippinryno (Nov 14, 2019)

Oh in that case ,nevermind then. It sure read as though you were trying to belittle the young kid who's getting work done. Nobody doubts that you were being serious about it, that's the issue.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Sew mulch anger...


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

rippinryno said:


> Oh in that case ,nevermind then. It sure read as though you were trying to belittle the young kid who's getting work done. Nobody doubts that you were being serious about it, that's the issue.



Pffft... You ever seen his boat and trailer, please...


----------



## rippinryno (Nov 14, 2019)

does a person actually ride in that boat?


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

rippinryno said:


> It sure read as though you were trying to belittle the young kid who's getting work done.


I absolutely was not



rippinryno said:


> Nobody doubts that you were being serious about it, that's the issue.


Only you apparently


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

rippinryno said:


> does a person actually ride in that boat?


What? Little people can't be boaters?


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Mark Oomkes said:


> What? Little people can't be boaters?


Sounds like he's belittling me for being short. I take that as a dig.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

cwren2472 said:


> Sounds like he's belittling me for being short. I take that as a dig.


That's the way I take it...


----------



## hedgehog_MI (2 mo ago)

Have not read any comments but your initial question — but my advice would be to continue snow blowing. A ride-on mower seems like it would be too cumbersome to maneuver and the snow you will push will eventually become too much at the sides of driveways for the stander to move. Good on you for your work ethic.


----------



## Jmbllc (2 mo ago)

Thank you everyone for your ideas, I think I will stick to snow blowing for now and move on from there!


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

You could maybe look for a 2wd ATV and put a plow on that and then snowblow the stuff that the ATV cannot handle.

I would look for a old school Honda ATV as ther are still around and running.

My light duty 2000 Honda Recon and 48" plow could put this together for $2K,

Then my little wood low boy trailer that my 1032 blower ride's on I just pull the blower behind the ATV if the snow fall is enough to warrnt blower work. so for less than 3K you could be setup for either snowplowing or blowing and save your mower from the abuse or salt and all of that in the winter time.


----------



## BadMechanic (Dec 21, 2020)

I 2nd the atv. Even if its 2wd. Put good tires on it, add little weight to the racks, youll be able to get alot done.

Im not near you but a coworker bought a used atv with 4wd for a little over 2k. He uses it for ice fishing. So deals are out there.


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

BadMechanic said:


> I 2nd the atv. Even if its 2wd. Put good tires on it, add little weight to the racks, youll be able to get alot done.
> 
> Im not near you but a coworker bought a used atv with 4wd for a little over 2k. He uses it for ice fishing. So deals are out there.


2wd atv with weight and rear chains is equal to 4wd atv


----------

